
Show HN: WhoTracks.Me – Bringing transparency to online tracking - kkm
https://github.com/cliqz-oss/whotracks.me
======
__ka
Website vizualising the data available on
[https://whotracks.me](https://whotracks.me)

~~~
kkm
There is also a paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.08959](https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.08959)

WhoTracks.Me: Monitoring the online tracking landscape at scale Arjaldo Karaj,
Sam Macbeth, Rémi Berson, Josep M. Pujol (Submitted on 24 Apr 2018) We present
the largest and longest measurement of online tracking to date based on real
users. The data, which is made publicly available, is generated from more than
780 million page loads over the course of the last 10 months. Previous
attempts to measure the tracking ecosystem, are done via measurement platforms
that do not interact with websites the same way a user does. We instrument a
crowd-sourced measurement of third-parties across the web via users who
consent to data collection via a browser extension. The collection is done
with privacy-by-design in mind, and introduces no privacy side effects. This
approach overcomes limitations of previous work by collecting real web usage
across multiple countries, ISP and browser configurations, and on difficult to
crawl pages, such as those behind logins, giving a more accurate portrayal of
the online-tracking ecosystem. The data, which we plan to continue
contributing to and maintain in the future, and WhoTracks.Me website - the
living representation of the data, are available for researchers, regulators,
journalists, web developers and users to detect tracking behaviours, analyse
the tracking landscape, develop efficient tools, devise policies and raise
awareness of the negative externalities tracking introduces. We believe this
work provides the transparency needed to shine a light on a very opaque
industry.

